# صيانة خزانات البترول



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء ارسال اى معلومات عن صيانة خزانات البترول والأدوات المستعملة ووضع نظام صيانة لمنطقة تحتوى على 4 خزانات خام وملحقاتها . 
ارجو الرد للأهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اكواد الخزانات api 650 -api653 
ارجو معلومات اضافية او كتب للأهمية


----------



## alrook (21 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن المساعدة في الحصول كود 653 بالنسخة العربية + اسئلة واجوبة لهذا الكود ان تكرمتم


----------



## redafathy26 (5 يناير 2012)

66666ne4w322222222222222222222222j3j3333333333333


----------



## virtualknight (7 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

